# Solved: Need to print document in HTML



## Tafeille (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi. I'm taking one of the many online courses to learn HTML. The first problem for the current lesson is to make a table. There is a picture of the Table with all the info in it. I wrote it out, then typed it into Notepad. When finished I opened it with my browser and printed it out. I have a couple of straight lines on it that I need to get rid of. 

My problem is that I want to print the document from Notepad in the HTML code so I can make my corrections on it. When I try, my printer tells me I have "an invalid handle." I've tried saving it in every combination there is but it's a no-go. There has to be a way to do it or else there'd be no online classes. Can you help me out, please?
Tafeille


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Do you mean you want to print this? (look at attachment)

If so, can't you just hit "file -> print"?


----------



## Tafeille (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, that's what I want to print. When I try to print it I get the message "invalid handle". I thought it might be in the way I saved the file, so I saved it as as .txt file, an .htm, a .html and every other choice and combination of choices offered by Notepad. I got the same message each time.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Did you try .rtf (rich text format)
Try saving it as a .pdf (portable document format) file.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is what I would do.
Copy and paste it into Word, or Openoffice and print it off there.
I always edit code in Notepad++. It seems to serve me well.
http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/site.htm


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I tried Notepad++ some years ago, the support board sucked back then (don't know how it is now). And the interface of the product itself wasn't that great.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, for Windows I really like it. For mac, Text Wrangler is my favorite. 
Still I like anything better than notepad just beacuse they have syntax highlighting.


----------



## Tafeille (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you, NameNotFound and Dannyn. I didn't have the option of saving as an .rtf or .pdf in Notepad. But before I'd read Dannyn's suggestion I copied it and pasted it into a Word document. It printed just fine from there. I still don't understand why it wouldn't print as typed from Notepad as that's something I was able to do before. But I'm not going to lose sleep over it. 

Thank you for the help from both of you. I don't doubt I'll be back again in the not so distant future.

Tafeille


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh no problem. I would look into using notepad++. It is avery good app.
Also, you can mark your own thread solved by clicking the icon "Mark Solved" in the upper left hand corner of this thread.
Glad we could help!
Have a great day!


----------



## Tafeille (Nov 20, 2008)

I DID forget to mark it solved. I'll do it now.


----------

